# Need Transport help in Pennsylvania



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

AMA Rescue needs some help getting two girls transported from Connellsville, Pa. , to Lebanon, PA. Even part of the way would be helpful. Two girls need transport to our foster. Thank you


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

When?? I am going to PA next week to pick up my new puppy. I don't know where these locations are but if its on my way, I would do it!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm coming fron CT


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

What route are you taking?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wish I was home,I'd do it!!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Easiest route to Pittsburg area. Could only help with outbound trip due to space with new puppy, his crate etc... Heading there March 14th or 15th. We are geting yet another storm late in week so not sure yet :/ PM me ìf you think it might work???


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

We are going CT 84 west to PA 80 then down to Pittsburg area.


----------

